# Pub Sign



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a very good friend/client who asked me to make him a pub sign. We've gone back and forth with this thing for a number of months and I think we may be finally done with it.

It will hang in his media room with some of his other themed decorations, sculptures etc.

The entire sign was made mostly from a couple of old weathered (and a bit punky) white oak boards that have been laying outside my shop in the elements for about a year. I brought them in and let them air dry over the summer and cut everything out of those few boards. Even the treasure chest was made from the same, and the frame is eighth inch strips bent and glued around the elipse with some decorative brass tacks for accent.

The grass in the foreground and the land masses are cedar and the letters are baltic birch (laser cut, I'm not that crazy)

The skull is actually made from a scrap of Azek composite material that I gave it's detail to with a Dremel, a coat of stain, and a good dragging across the shop floor a few times.

The jewels were a PITA. epoxied individually until I built up a good base, then sprayed heavy coats of shellac on them until I could randomly dump handfuls of them on the wet shellac, respray, dry and repeat. There's about ten coats of shellac on those suckers, and they won't budge...

I love these type jobs, I almost feel guilty getting paid to have so much fun..._almost._


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That, simply put, rules. That's very impressive work.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is really sharp. Impressive work indeed.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very creative, very talented


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like it. You done real good. Signs can be real moneymakers.












 





.
.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, that's really cool. Great job on everything. I really like the chest and the jewels and the skull and the lettering...........okay, so I like everything about it. There are those of us who would have scrolled the letters, but we are the crazy ones. :laughing:
Very nice work.
Ken


----------



## StickMaker (Oct 7, 2010)

*Awesome*

I especially love the detail work on the treasure chest, right down to the chains. This guy will stare at it for hours drinking his favorite libation.:laughing:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks all! It was a fun project. Ken, when I was typing and mentioned about not being crazy enough to scroll those letters, your work popped into my head and was going to say..."_I'm not that crazy, and my names not Kenbo!"_ It stinks when you know something _is_ possible, but simply lack the talent or patience. In this case it was just more cost effective. Yeah that's it!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Cool JD,
I like everything about it. The skull justs seems to stare at you. Might get scary after a few shots....
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is some excellent work. Well done! There are some really good pieces that I've seen on this forum, and this one stands up there with the best of them.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, that looks great! That would look incredible in a bar!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Job!*

Joesdad, if you were anymore creative you'd be dangerous! That's a fantastic use of materials and imagination. Not all woodworking requires perfect joinery as this work proves. 
Now start making these nationwide and you can retire!
:thumbsup: :drink: Here's to Ya. bill


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Masterofnone said:


> Man, that looks great! That would look incredible in a bar!


I think he meant to say: "That would look incredible in MY bar" 

:yes:

I find myself wanting to keep coming back and looking at this piece again and again.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

The detail is incredible. The nice mix of materials makes it very realistic. Great work.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

That sign came out awesome!! I'm impressed by the attention to detail. Great work!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Awsome!!!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

You didn't get paid enough.........


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow,that is stunning:yes: Enough said!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I don't have a bar, but I'ld put it in my house. Awesome job!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> You didn't get paid enough.........


:laughing: I'm going to show my customer/friend this thread. I always like to bust his chops that he gets me at such a _"great price". _He does pay me very well for my services because he appreciates the time that goes into things like this. He does have an eye for detail, and knows that I'll always take the vision in his head that goes down on scraps of paper, and bring his idea to life.

I've been working on another project for him off and on for the last ten months (more off than on) It's a sword case for a set of samuari swords. It's basically a japanese pagoda style building made from cocobolo, ebony, wenge and black walnut. It will have hand sculpted dragons on the roof, and possibly an intarsia scene on the inside. Very tedious, but it should be pretty cool when it's done.

Thanks again for everyone's kind words. Things have not been so hot business wise for quite awhile, and it starts to wear you down...really down. You guys gave me a much needed pick-up.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome job on the sign. It would look great in MY bar!

Red


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread. 

That sign ranks right up there as one of the most creative pieces I have seen on this site.

Congratulations on a fantastic piece .


----------

